# Oberon, odd man out



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

I read all these threads about the Oberon covers and I just don't get it.  What is all the fuss about?  

I see they are nicely made leather covers for over $100.00 (DX) with some different colors.  I think why?  They add more weight to a DX, and none of them look high tech, only medieval.  The medieval look would be sweet at a renaissance fair, but in an office or university, not so sweet.

What positives am I missing?  Because the negatives I find, weight, cost, appearance.    Like anything these are subjective opinions, but these covers do seem really popular.

I did order the $49 Black Leather DX cover from Amazon, but not without objection considering the cost.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm with you, they're pretty, but I don't get the hype.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't call it hype.... A lot of people here like the designs, and feel it gives the Kindle more of a bookish appearance.... I have one and I really like it, but it's certainly not everybody's cup of tea.

I suspect they appeal more to women than they do to men, but my husband has one as well. However, my husband owns one black wallet, which he will use until it falls apart. I have a dozen different handbags, all in different styles and colors. Unnecessary, but I love them.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I was the same my first time here. I was thinking, "What's the big deal? They're so ugly." But now, I have two of them. I agree with pidgeon that it gives the kindle a bookish feel and look. I love the design, the smell, and the feel of it. I know that it's a little bit expensive, but the quality is great and it will last a long time.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well until you see one in person its hard to understand and for me I love the covers but I also LOVE the family that owns the place.. they are a small brother and sister shop who make their products here in the US not mass produced. They care about the customer and listen when opinions are expressed.  They answer their emails personally and for me its not JUST the cover but the entire experience

I can't stand the Amazon covers.. and the hinges make me nervous.  I do like some of the Medge but the nice thing is we are all diffrent and there is something for everyone   enjoy!


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm kind of with the original poster.

I looked at Oberon covers and thought they were beautiful hand-made works of art.  However, I like more simple, basic designs, so I ordered a Cole Haan cover.  It just fits my personality better...all of my accessories have always been kind of basic looking.

However, I do own a Van Gogh Starry Night skin because I love Van Gogh's artwork.  It's kind of a surprise when I open my less decorative cover


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it is just a matter of taste. I don't have a Kindle cover, but I do have 3 journals and I love them. My Kindle is in her M-edge and it works well for me.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

You pay for what you get and the Oberon design covers are high quality leather, and look fantastic in person. Mine is not medieval looking, rather it has humming birds on it. I like leather products and the smell is divine. To each there own in style, but the quality outweighs the cheap Amazon cover that reportedly may break the kindle.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love love how Oberon's look...but...but I can't stand how they feel. I had bought one, and soooo wanted to love it.
But for me, it was too heavy, and the leather was too rough in my hands.
The edges were rough, and there were some parts with raw leather.

I gave it to my son 

I have tried every cover out there, I won't waste anyones time listing them again 

For me, I met my match in the Noreve cover, light weight, rail system, and smooth, smooth soft buttery leather. That comes in pretty colors.
And most importantly, I love how the Noreve feels in my hands  while reading.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My Oberons do not have rough edges.  They weigh a bit more than my M-Edge, but they're not really heavy.  I took the inserts out of the flaps.

I first saw the Oberons on another Kindle website and thought "beautiful but expensive."  Didn't think I'd ever buy one.  I waited a long time before buying one.  After receiving the first one, I understood the cost.  The designs on my covers and journals are not Medieval.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I also agree with OP.

I got my RG-Saddle color about 2 weeks ago and I've really tried to like it, but I really just don't care for it.  I've since ordered an Medge in the Olivey Green color and I love it.

Anyone want to buy a RG Oberon cover that is very very gently used?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Having purchased my extra larger Oberon Journal at a Ren Faire I can see where you might feel that a number of the designs have a Ren Faire flavor. It honestly took me about 1.5 years before I purchased my Oberon Kindle cover and I waited that long because I felt that if I was going to spend the money I wanted it to be something that I not only loved but that I could take with me to work which meant that a number of the covers would not have worked for me. 

I was completely happy with my Amazon provided covers for my K1 and eventually my K2 and it was not until the Gingko cover was released that I ended up getting an Oberon cover for my Kindle. Ultimately you have to get the cover that works for you and appeals to you. I still have and on occation still use my Amazon cover, however I feel that my Kindle is more protected in the Oberon cover. At the end of a long day I do feel the extra few onces and will take my Kindle out of its cover where I didn't feel the desire to do that with my Amazon cover. 

I think that the Oberon covers appeal to those who want to add some flare to thier Kindle and like the look and feel. Other prefer other covers and extoll those covers just as loudly. 

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

OK here I go again. I love, love, love my Oberon cover, my Oberon Journal, and my Oberon card case!!! I don't care what others think, I know what I wanted from the time I saw the Oberon website. No one made me get my Oberon items. I wanted them. And they are worth all the time waiting, the expense ( if you call it that, they are works of art and I think they should be worth more), and I will stand up for them. They are extremely well made and I am honored to tell others that I love them!!!!!! Others, who have other choices, that is up to you, but for me, it's the Oberon quality and beauty that I want. . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tana928 said:


> Anyone want to buy a RG Oberon cover that is very very gently used?


Post it for sale in the Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter board. Someone will snap it up quickly.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

ReconDelta, you are not odd man out.  Not everyone loves the Oberon covers.  A great many people prefer covers that are sleek, tailored, classic, or that have other characteristics of a non-Oberon nature.  

For some unknown reason Oberon fans congregate here, and which is why there is so much Oberon-related discussion.  There is far less of it on other Kindle message boards.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I also don't care for the Oberon covers.  I like the Amazon cover, which some have described as plain and boring.  To me it's sleek and classy.

Isn't it great we have so many choices?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Had Amazon shipped a cover with my DX like they did with my K1 then I would have never gone looking for a cover, and would never have thought about an Oberon. But Amazon didn't give me a cover and what they wanted for their cover was way too much, and I didn't feel like giving them so much as a penny after shelling out $489 on the DX. In hindsight, this was really for the best as I've come to loathe the hinge system that they opted to use (I realize that the danger lies in opening the cover the wrong way but a person shouldn't have to worry about how they open a cover.)

I looked into other covers and naturally I was going to be picky as I had to buy a cover this time around. Every cover I saw was bland and cost way too much, especially since they were bland.

The first Oberon cover to catch my attention was the Roof of Heaven. In between looking at the pics and reading about the company it became a perfect fit for me. I get a cover that I like, a cover that can be used two ways, and the money goes to a small American company that cares about the quality of it's products, and cares about it's customers. It should be noted though, that even with the Oberon's, I will have nothing at all to do with a design that is not a wrap around no matter how much I like the design as I cannot stand the bare leather (I plan on getting more covers for my DX).

As for the specific things you mentioned. The weight is a non issue for me as there are only two places that I read. At home, where I can easily brace it, or use the Platform function. In my car during my lunch break, where I can easily brace it against the steering wheel. If I was to read while standing up where I'd have to hold all of the weight then there would be issues, but I don't, so it's not.

As for the covers not looking high tech, that's a plus for me. I find the art of the Roof of Heaven to be very charming and in fact I'm much more attached to my cover than I am to the DX that's inside it.

As for the cost. It was pricey but I'm very happy with my choice, I do not think that I would have been happy spending out less for a cover that I didn't want. In fact, if not for the Oberon I might never have bought a cover at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's probably a good thing that EVERYBODY doesn't like the Oberon covers.  Then we would have had to wait for ours.  Choice is good.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I use an Oberon Organizer for work and am always getting compliments on it.  Surprisingly, more guys have asked about it than women. 

I LOVE the look and feel of it...as a work organizer which I carry back/forth to meetings.  But as an Kindle cover,  it's not for me.  The added weight is a drawback because I love that I can slip my Kindle into my purse unnoticed.

Honestly, the price point is more than what I can personally justify spending on an accessory for something that I would probably replace in a year or two..especially when there are other options that serve the same function available for half the price.  (But again, I still have my Kindle 1 because it has the functionality I need).

The Oberon craftmanship is wonderful and its easy to understand their popularity.  It's worth every penny..I just wish I could justify spending that much on my Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BookishMom said:


> I have nothing at all against Oberon, but the posts about it do tend to overwhelm the accessories forum quite a bit. I don't mean this in a bad way, so please don't take it as a critcism, but could there be a separate thread just for Oberon news and new design announcements and new design polls (etc) so they don't overtake the other posts? Or could you ask those who work on behalf of Oberon (whether they get commissions, or just do it as a favor to friends, or whatever) to keep announcements in the Book Bazaar area, where authors themselves are limited in posting about their books?
> 
> Oberson seems to be a great product, so I'm not slamming them, but there are other great products out there, and they don't post messages that announce every design change or seek opinions on designs, etc., etc... If everyone did that, this would be an advertiser's haven instead of an accessories forum where we should share our opinions as buyers. (Just like we have a separate area from the Bazaar where we can discuss our opinions about the books we read.)
> 
> Again, please understand that I'm asking this kindly, and with a lot of thought, and in no way am intending to hurt feelings or insult anyone. I'm glad the original poster brought it up because it's something that I think needed to be aired out. So please read this with my intent in mind. {{{hugs all around}}}


There are some Oberon customers who are in touch with the Oberon people, but I don't think anyone works for them (with exception of Becca, and I rarely see any of her posts). I wouldn't want to look in the Book Bazaar for updates on Oberon. I don't think that the authors here would appreciate that either. Oberon accessories are not books. If I had not interest in reading posts about Oberon, I wouldn't open those threads. If it helps, then perhaps we could have a separate subheading from the other accessories, as pidgeon92 has suggested. Then the Noreve fans might want their own. I don't know, but it definitely doesn't belong in a book thread.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> There are some Oberon customers who are in touch with the Oberon people, but I don't think anyone works for them (with exception of Becca, and I rarely see any of her posts). I wouldn't want to look in the Book Bazaar for updates on Oberon. I don't think that the authors here would appreciate that either. Oberon accessories are not books. If I had not interest in reading posts about Oberon, I wouldn't open those threads. If it helps, then perhaps we could have a separate subheading from the other accessories, as pidgeon92 has suggested. Then the Noreve fans might want their own. I don't know, but it definitely doesn't belong in a book thread.


I understand your feelings. I removed my post before (I thought) anyone read it because I thought that even though I tried to post my message kindly, others may become offended anyway, and I wanted to avoid any hurt feelings. That's why it's no longer in this thread, if anyone is wondering.  mlewis78 just happened to quote it and respond after I deleted it, but the quote still quoted it. (If that makes sense!)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe it's one of those "hate it or love it" affairs. It seems that a good number of people just happen to love them here.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> I read all these threads about the Oberon covers and I just don't get it. What is all the fuss about?
> 
> I see they are nicely made leather covers for over $100.00 (DX) with some different colors. I think why? They add more weight to a DX, and none of them look high tech, only medieval. The medieval look would be sweet at a renaissance fair, but in an office or university, not so sweet.
> 
> ...


I was a lot like you actually. I didn't want to have anything to do with Oberon because they just weren't "me." (I'm a student, in case that changes anything.) I was wanting an M-Edge or a Noreve (whenever they come out with it), something sleek and professional looking. I thought Oberons were for the "older" people, but boy, was I wrong. I started considering it after I saw some designs that were actually pretty nice looking. It wasn't anything serious until I started thinking about how they weren't plain like the M-Edge covers. I wanted something unique, and the Oberon fit the bill perfectly. I grew obsessive, you could say. They are so beautiful. I plan to get more when I financially can.

I agree with those who hate the Amazon covers. I don't like hinges... At all. I sure wasn't going to hand over $50 for one either. If it had come with the KDX, then I might of used it, but I probably would of sold it then. The thought of hinges make me shudder.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ReconDelta said:


> The medieval look would be sweet at a renaissance fair, but in an office or university, not so sweet.


My Oberon cover gets rave reviews at work, and so does my boyfriends. Lots of people are impressed with them and want to know where we got them. Guess it depends where you work.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's OK that not all people like the same thing.  That is what make life so wonderful, we can have our differences.  You know the saying variety is the spice of life.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I loved the Amazon cover for its ease of use and the hinge mechanism. After a while I got tired of the color and decided to try the Oberon purple ROH. It's beautiful, and I've converted it to a hinge system, but the weight *is *a problem, since I read lying down most of the time. So now I've bought a Boxwave cover, similar in weight and style to the Amazon but very pretty (ruby patent leather). I think in the long run I'll probably use it more. I'd hate to give up the Oberon, though, because it is a work of art.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love handcrafted works of art, and my World Tree in forest green is definitely a work of art. I love the detail, the smell, and the feel of it. It also reminds me of some of my older and favorite leather-bound books. I agree that the cover adds quite a bit to the overall weight of my K2, but it's not an issue with me. I also feel as if my K2 is a bit more protected in its Oberon cover than it would be without it, as the cover seems like a very mild shock absorber (not that my K2 has received any shocks).  

There's just something about holding my K2 in its cover, and admiring the craftsmanship that went into the tooling of my cover. I, like others, love supporting small businesses that care about their products and their customers, and that take pride in the merchandise that they sell.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

farmwife99 said:


> It's OK that not all people like the same thing. That is what make life so wonderful, we can have our differences. You know the saying variety is the spice of life.


I agree, I love my Oberon k2 cover and I am currently saving towards a journal but that doesn't mean they are for everyone just because I love mine.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had journals from Oberon in the past, so I knew about their quality. Really, pictures do NOT do them justice, no matter how good the picture is.

When I went shopping for a K2 cover, I did a lot of looking. At the time, I was still wondering about losing the "romance" of reading on the Kindle as opposed to paper books. I felt that a high-quality, handmade and beautiful leather cover (like Oberon's) would "restore" the romance of reading. I was totally right.

It's true they're not for everyone. And I do think there's a big difference between the covers with "wraparound" designs (like River Garden and Roof of Heaven) and those without. I have a River Garden, and I was initially a little disappointed with how stiff it was. It has since softened up quite a bit in the spine (now folds almost flat), but I do want to get one of the others to see if it would feel more supple.


----------



## KReader (Jul 7, 2009)

It's probably not just you.  

My husband's observation:
"So you spend about $400 buying that thing so you don't have to carry a book around anymore.  Then you spend almost another $100 to buy something that makes it look --- just like a book."

My son is a vegetarian and doesn't do leather.  I bought him a Patogonia nylon case and I don't like it nearly as well.  The corner straps on it are always slipping off the Kindle.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KReader said:


> It's probably not just you.
> 
> My husband's observation:
> "So you spend about $400 buying that thing so you don't have to carry a book around anymore. Then you spend almost another $100 to buy something that makes it look --- just like a book."
> ...


Well, you should tell you husband that your Kindle may LOOK like a book, but it's more like carrying a huge library around in a leather holder. Tell him that he'd probably have to help you haul all of those books with you everywhere you go.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I'm just into leather


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Well, you should tell you husband that your Kindle may LOOK like a book, but it's more like carrying a huge library around in a leather holder. Tell him that he'd probably have to help you haul all of those books with you everywhere you go.


Good one Cindy!  What can he say then? HUh?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Good one Cindy!  What can he say then? HUh?


That's what I'd say. Well, usually, I would, but my husband made a significant contribution to the purchase of my Kindle, as Megan and her sister talked him into going in on it for Mother's Day. I soon began accessorizing my K2, and he hasn't said anything about the beautification of my favorite gift. He's probably smart enough to know that it wasn't cheap.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Boston said:


> I use an Oberon Organizer for work and am always getting compliments on it. Surprisingly, more guys have asked about it than women


I've been looking for one of these locally to see how I like them before plunking down the money. Unfortunately out of the 3 stores in my area that supposedly carry their products, only 1 actually does and she only carries wallets/checkbook covers. I know this is OT, but if you're able I'd love a picture of the inside of the organizer (the daily, weekly, monthly sections) and was wondering if I could replace the thong tie with a bungee cord? I have a extra cord from my K2 cover and didn't really care for the thong. I would like a nice organizer now that I'm entering a more professional stage of life, but don't want to have buyer's regret if I can help it, KWIM? Thanks so much!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> For me, I met my match in the Noreve cover, light weight, rail system, and smooth, smooth soft buttery leather. That comes in pretty colors.
> And most importantly, I love how the Noreve feels in my hands  while reading.


I totally am with you there, Minkinder. 

Being a new Kindle owner, I jumped on the bandwagon here and ordered an Oberon right away. I liked the way they looked okay, and they were much nicer than the ones I found on the Amazon site. I sold it a month later. I found it bulky, rough, and too "Renaissance" for my taste. I wanted to show off my Kindle to my fellow grad students and nurse peers and found myself a bit embarrassed by the Oberon so I stopped carrying my Kindle for a while. With the Noreve I take it everywhere!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I totally am with you there, Minkinder.
> 
> Being a new Kindle owner, I jumped on the bandwagon here and ordered an Oberon right away. I liked the way they looked okay, and they were much nicer than the ones I found on the Amazon site. I sold it a month later. I found it bulky, rough, and too "Renaissance" for my taste. I wanted to show off my Kindle to my fellow grad students and nurse peers and found myself a bit embarrassed by the Oberon so I stopped carrying my Kindle for a while. With the Noreve I take it everywhere!


Embarrassed! Which Oberon design and color did you have?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

As people have said, the pictures online don't do them justice.  They are just really well made and gorgeous, and I happen to think the classic look of several of them would look great around the office.  The DaVinci one in particular is very classy and subtle while still being professional.  The leather is nice and thick and I know my Kindle is well protected inside it.  I have to say I didn't get the hype at first either, then I went to the site and started looking and just got really intrigued by one and ordered it.  The tipping point for me was when I found out I could get a journal cover and use it with my hinge system Amazon cover.

I think the bit that a lot of people haven't mentioned, though I see a couple of us have, is that this is such a wonderful company to deal with.  When you treat your customers right they become fiercely loyal, and that's what you're seeing here.  There aren't many people out there that I deal with that I feel this way about, but in this era of Walmarts and Sam's Clubs it's really nice when you find a company that sees you as more than a number.  The people at Oberon Designs are wonderful and go out of their way to help.  They are even active on these boards and give us prizes for contests.  Another company you will find people fiercely loyal about due to their wonderful customer service is DecalGirl.  I will always spend a bit more to support a small company that treats me like they want me to be a customer, not just a check in the mail.

A couple other unrelated online companies like this that I like to support are Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (they have wonderful scented oils for perfumes/colognes or just to burn) and Just Manga who sells... well... Manga.  I can't recommend Black Phoenix enough though.  They sell samples of their scents in little vials they call imps and I order like 24 at a time and they almost always throw in 5-6 free, and you just can't find this sort of range of scents anywhere else that I've been able to find.  They even have them based on books... they have a whole line of Good Omen scents even!  People who want that classic book smell for their Kindle, seriously... their Miskatonic University oil smells exactly like an old leather book with yellowing pages sitting on a shelf in the stacks of some huge library.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry, but I fail to see how Oberon can have such superlative customer service if they have an ABSOLUTELY NO RETURNS policy.
*Very* few companies have such a policy.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Sorry, but I fail to see how Oberon can have such superlative customer service if they have an ABSOLUTELY NO RETURNS policy.
> *Very* few companies have such a policy.


Companies that do custom work often have a no returns policy.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Custom?  Hmmm.  Seems like they have a fixed set of products to order from.  That's not custom.  If I gave them custom artwork and picked a custom color, I'd see that as custom.  They offer a fixed set of products - how they make it is immaterial - that's just part of their cost.  I liked my Oberon K1 cover, but I don't remotely see how their ridiculous return policy can be seen as superb customer service.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickb said:


> Custom? Hmmm. Seems like they have a fixed set of products to order from. That's not custom. If I gave them custom artwork and picked a custom color, I'd see that as custom. They offer a fixed set of products - how they make it is immaterial - that's just part of their cost. I liked my Oberon K1 cover, but I don't remotely see how their ridiculous return policy can be seen as superb customer service.


You can say the same about other companies that do custom work, like window blind manufacturers.... Once you order that custom blind, you are stuck with it, despite that being their only product.

If Oberon put the no returns policy in itty bitty letters on a hidden part of their website, I could see a reason for being unhappy about the policy. However, they are very up front about it:

Returns

Because we hand make all of our leather products 'To Order' in your specific color, we ask that you choose carefully. We accept returns on manufacturer defects only, unless some misunderstanding has occurred with your order. Again, thanks for choosing carefully.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, they're up-front about it. I never said they were deceptive about it (which you seem to be implying). I just don't think the company deserves to be singled out for having customer service that is somehow better than other companies when many other companies have return policies [and presumably take a loss in doing so.] Some people here have given the argument that if you don't like it, just sell it here - they sell easily. Well, if that's the case, why can't Oberon sell their own products [as like-new returned items at a slight discount] ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrick,

if having a return policy is the only component of customer service that matters to you, then under that standard, Oberon fails.

However, Oberon has shown itself to be responsive to customers on many levels, including creating designs at the requests of customers, custom creating covers with different or no lining at the customer's request, asking for customer feedback on products, and quickly and promptly fixing problems when they have occurred.  (No human endeavor is ever going to be mistake free.)  This is why I am willing to describe their customer service as excellent.

I've dealt with companies that had a very liberal return policy.  They had to, as the products they sold were, well, not consistent.  I've dealt with companies that had a very liberal return policy, but it was difficult to get hold of them to get a return approved.  This is not good customer service.

At any rate, there are several excellent cover manufacturers out there, as evidenced by the comments in this thread.  Several are, like Oberon, sponsors of KindleBoards, and easy to find through the sponsor banner.  It's great that we have choices!

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I wouldn't get too angry about patrickb complaining about the "wonderful customer service" that Oberon has.  I feel the same way about their return policy and I haven't even tried to return anything to them.  The few e-mails that I sent to Oberon, were treated more as annoyances than actual help from their end. Guess it depends on who you are as to what kind of wonderful service you actually get.  I see the same thing with other companies, including Amazon.  

As for "custom" products, if you don't like what Oberon has in their catalog, you are out of luck.  Everyone raves about the wonderful leather work and all I see is a cover that looks to me like pressed leather board.  I have had hand tooled leather purses and wallets and it doesn't look anything like the cover I presently have.  This is again just my opinion.  

For those of you that are in love with your Oberon covers, I am happy for you.  Same for those who love their Amazon and Noreve covers.  Everyone is different and we all see things a little differently from each other, so it isn't worth fighting over.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure I've noticed any fights or anger in this thread, but there have been good points made all around, the main one being that there are several options out there for everone!

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy,
Maybe what I have been reading is more defensiveness than anger from board members. I just felt that the thread was getting a bit of an angry tone.  We're all just defending our purchases.  

I find the same thing at other boards where people are defending their purchases of the Sony ereader and exclaiming how wonderful it is. As I am in the minority there, I just keep my head down and go smugly on my way, knowing that my Kindle is way better than their Sony ereader. 

luvshihtzu


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Some people here have given the argument that if you don't like it, just sell it here - they sell easily. Well, if that's the case, why can't Oberon sell their own products [as like-new returned items at a slight discount] ?

One point I must make, when it is said, "Buy it and if you don't like it, you can sell it easily".
This is just not true, yes , you might be able to sell it, but at a *big loss*!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

These -are- custom made though.  You pick a color and a type of cover and the image and they have to physically go and make it for you.  They are a small company so there is no way they can keep even just one of every single item they offer in every single color with every single design in stock, so they are custom made.  As for returning, yes that's their policy but I have heard people were able to return items.  The tone you take with people sometimes affects how far they'll go to help you out as well.  The one time I contacted them with a simple question about the large DX cases fitting their extra large journals they did not know and they were up front about it.  They got back to me several times and even went so far as to say they would buy an Amazon cover just to try it out for me.

I think if you order something from them and do not receive what was advertised then I don't really see why they wouldn't take a return.  I can't say for sure as I haven't tried returning mine, but I would be surprised if that's not the case.  I would imagine the return policy is to stop people from just ordering something willy nilly then deciding they don't want it.  They can't accept everything back because, again, if they kept one of everything in stock they'd go out of business, but if you got something that is a big seller they might be able to accept it and turn around and find a buyer.

They're not Wal-Mart or Amazon so they can't just take a loss on returns like oh so many other companies with wonderful return policies do.  Either you like dealing with small personal family owned operations or you prefer dealing with impersonal mega-corporations run by a CEO, but they both have their pros and cons.  You just can't expect the little place run out of a house in California to live up to standards put in place by huge companies trading in the S&P 500.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> One point I must make, when it is said, "Buy it and if you don't like it, you can sell it easily".
> This is just not true, yes , you might be able to sell it, but at a *big loss*!


This is an interesting point, now I am curious as to how well the covers hold their value....

I have posted a poll:

POLL: If you sold an Oberon Kindle cover on KB, how much did you get for it?


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I loved the Amazon cover for its ease of use and the hinge mechanism. After a while I got tired of the color and decided to try the Oberon purple ROH. It's beautiful, and I've converted it to a hinge system, but the weight *is *a problem, since I read lying down most of the time. So now I've bought a Boxwave cover, similar in weight and style to the Amazon but very pretty (ruby patent leather). I think in the long run I'll probably use it more. I'd hate to give up the Oberon, though, because it is a work of art.


Aunt Marge.....a few questions on the Boxwave that you have. I LOVE my standard old Amazon cover. I love the way it folds back entirely and I can hold it in one hand. I love the weight of it. I love the hinge system. However, I really dislike the BORING black look to it. Would get a Boxwave in snappy red just like yours if I could count on the fact that it's as light weight and compact as my Amazon, folds back without any stiffness and the strap doesn't get in the way. Is that so? Thanks!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

This is an interesting point, now I am curious as to how well the covers hold their value.... 

OK, lets test this out right now! I have my World Tree of Life Green K2, used it a few days, don't like it! Its velcro!
What's the most someone is willing to pay for it?

Nooo, I gave it to my son! Just kidding!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Of course I'd have to take some loss if I sold anything I bought and didn't like, because otherwise someone would buy it at full price from where I got it.

I've noticed that many people have sold their K1s or K2s with the Oberon covers and were therefore able to get more $$ than if they'd just sold the kindles.  I realize that i'm being obvious about this, but taking a loss on any product for resale is also obvious.

I showed my kindle to a friend today and she asked me if the cover (an Oberon) came with it.


----------



## PatMcNJ (Aug 8, 2009)

ReconDelta said:


> I read all these threads about the Oberon covers and I just don't get it. What is all the fuss about?
> 
> I did order the $49 Black Leather DX cover from Amazon, but not without objection considering the cost.


WELL, my kids got me the Amazon cover. And 4 weeks later, my Kindle DX has a CRACK near where the cover hinge attaches. This crack is from the hinge opening to the screen, so it is about an inch long. My crack is not as bad as others I have seen photos of online. But, I am livid over it, considering what I paid for the DX, and it happened from the "official" Amazon cover. I still have the Amazon cover on my Kindle, and ordered my new Oberon cover tonight. I am worried that the crack will get wider, so that cover must GO.

Be VERY VERY careful with that Amazon cover. I swear, I do not know how it even happened, I never opened it the "wrong" way, but somehow got the crack anyway.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I wouldn't get too angry about patrickb complaining about the "wonderful customer service" that Oberon has. I feel the same way about their return policy and I haven't even tried to return anything to them. The few e-mails that I sent to Oberon, were treated more as annoyances than actual help from their end. Guess it depends on who you are as to what kind of wonderful service you actually get. I see the same thing with other companies, including Amazon.


Ditto.

My favorite color is blue. All shades of blue. Before they came out with the new sky blue, I did ask them for a custom cover once, and they denied my request. I asked for a navy blue RoH, they said the dye wouldn't work with that design because it's too dark. It's funny though, they make navy and even black RoH with it in journals/binders/planners. That left me with a negative impression of the company, but I still ordered from them. There were several other incidents and what I felt were borderline snotty emails. Anyway, when I went to resell the cover because of the reasons I listed earlier (and I didn't want to be a walking commercial for their product after being treated like a nuisance) I sold it for far less than the original price... $50/including shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, luvshihtzu and KindGirl, that you had poor experiences with Oberon.  On the aggregate that I've seen on this board, their customer service has been very positive, but perhaps the people who've been disappointed have not previously posted.

You've been very clear on your reasons for being disappointed, and you each have a basis for your opinion, given your experiences.  Thanks for sharing your stories!  It's good for our members to hear all experiences so they can make informed decisions.

As far as I can tell, Oberon is aware of what is posted here, and I'm sure any feedback presented is useful to them.  I'm a strong believer that if you are not happy with a company, you should let them know!  Again, thanks for posting.

Betsy


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

PatMcNJ,

If you're replacing the cover you might as well contact Amazon to have them replace the DX as well (they should replace it for free), it would be a shame to spend out what it takes to get an Oberon and still have to use a cracked Kindle.



Kindgirl said:


> I asked for a navy blue RoH, they said the dye wouldn't work with that design because it's too dark. It's funny though, they make navy and even black RoH with it in journals/binders/planners.


You know, I've wondered about that, it seems strange that colors they've used before suddenly won't work any more, at least when it comes to the Kindle covers they make. Doesn't make a bit of sense.


----------



## PatMcNJ (Aug 8, 2009)

I just found out about the new policy to replace the cracked Kindles!  I called but the dept was closed.  I will call Monday.  What a relief.


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> The tipping point for me was when I found out I could get a journal cover and use it with my hinge system Amazon cover.


I didn't realize that you could do that! I've only had my Kindle a month and when I bought it, I purchased the basic Amazon cover. There seem to be a lot more designs for the journals than for the regular K2 cover. So, if I have a K2, what size Classic Journal do I buy?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Micknmin said:


> I didn't realize that you could do that! I've only had my Kindle a month and when I bought it, I purchased the basic Amazon cover. There seem to be a lot more designs for the journals than for the regular K2 cover. So, if I have a K2, what size Classic Journal do I buy?


The "large" - 6"x9".


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, just grab a 6x9 journal and your Amazon hinge cover slips right into it. You get more color options with more patterns, too. Plus they're cheaper and if you decide to get a new cover you have another use for it... start keeping a journal! I have pictures of mine in its amazon cover with the Oberon journal I'll link here. I won't picturize em cuz they're kinda big and probably a bit off topic in the thread.

http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon1.jpg - This is the cover closed.
http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon2.jpg - The cover open flat.
http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon3.jpg - The cover folded back.
http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon4.jpg - The journal open with the Amazon cover slipped out.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Yup, just grab a 6x9 journal and your Amazon hinge cover slips right into it. You get more color options with more patterns, too. Plus they're cheaper and if you decide to get a new cover you have another use for it... start keeping a journal! I have pictures of mine in its amazon cover with the Oberon journal I'll link here. I won't picturize em cuz they're kinda big and probably a bit off topic in the thread.
> 
> http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon1.jpg - This is the cover closed.
> http://ancientmuse.netfirms.com/kinderon2.jpg - The cover open flat.
> ...


thanks for posting those pics..they are great and I believe that is the first one I've seen of the cover folded back flat when using a journal (could have missed it though)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sheherezade, I didn't realize how different the lining in the journal is than that of the kindle cover.  I have two journals and the books in them cover it up, so I just took a look at them after seeing your photos.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my Oberon cover. I have never had a problem with Oberon's customer service. 

I would probably buy a second Oberon if they actually did have customizable Kindle covers, but they don't. You can choose a cover in one or two specific colors. You cannot choose any cover that they have or any color that they have. You cannot choose a specific button style. 

All this is well and good. They are upfront with that information. They are not deceptive. But I would not call their covers customized. I would say that they are a great non mass-produced cover. Each cover is going to be slightly different based on the hide and how it takes the dye. But each cover is made from a plate, not hand tooled, in a specific color, with a specific button.

I think one of the issues that I have had with the way Oberon is discussed is that they are placed on a pedestal and if you ask a question or make a comment that is not gushing, you are likely to have people get mad with you. I love that Oberon is a small, family run, American business. I think that they make a great product. I don't think that they are perfect. I do think that there are people who are worried about posting that they don't love Oberon because they are worried that people will get angry with them or immediately defend Oberon.

I guess what I am saying is that, Oberon sure feels like the favorite kid on the board and if people dare say that they don't think that they are the tone turns very defensive very fast.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I completely agree Prof.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I love my Oberon cover. I have never had a problem with Oberon's customer service.
> 
> I would probably buy a second Oberon if they actually did have customizable Kindle covers, but they don't. You can choose a cover in one or two specific colors. You cannot choose any cover that they have or any color that they have. You cannot choose a specific button style.
> 
> ...


I don't think that Oberon is the favorite with that many people. Oberon owners are passionate, so it just appears that way. I own an Oberon collection. I haven't seen any in the wild. It's the same with the decorative skins -- many people here love them, but many don't have them and I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may indeed be Oberon owners being defensive on KB, but I really didn't see that in this thread. I saw people responding to the OP, repeated below. (Bolding mine.) The OP asked what people LIKED about Oberon, members who like Oberon responded. I also saw others agree that the Oberons were not the right covers for them, and others saying that it's great that there are choices for everyone....

There was a discussion about what makes for good customer service. I still say that evaluating customer service should be based on more than just a return policy, just as a matter of logic, but no one has to agree with me.  (Why should KindleBoards be different from anywhere else, LOL!)

We've got several great cover makers represented in our board discussions and as sponsors. If I weren't too lazy to ever change a cover, I'd have more than one.

Betsy



ReconDelta said:


> I read all these threads about the Oberon covers and I just don't get it. *What is all the fuss about?*
> 
> I see they are nicely made leather covers for over $100.00 (DX) with some different colors. I think why? They add more weight to a DX, and none of them look high tech, only medieval. The medieval look would be sweet at a renaissance fair, but in an office or university, not so sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They are custom made according to Websters... _-adjective 1. made to individual order: custom-made shoes._. Custom doesn't necessarily mean individual or one of a kind, it means they are made to order... which they are. Again, they don't sell just Kindle covers and if they tried to stock everything or take returns on everything they made they'd have more unsellable or rarely sold backstock than they'd have money coming in. I'm hoping I'm not coming off overly defensive, I like my Oberon and think they are a wonderful company to deal with, but I do feel I needed to address the "custom" rebuttal that seemed to be in reply to my previous post.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

By that definition my car was custom-made.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My sofa was custom made too -- it really was made to order and I had to wait for it to be made.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickb said:


> By that definition my car was custom-made.


Sure, why not? My father-in-law custom ordered his truck, to his specifications.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It could have been custom made, the car I mean, but I imagine they had one made already and just needed to get it to the lot.  That tends to be the case most times.  Though if you do add or take away options then it is very possible your car had to be made specifically for you.  Me... I bought mine off the lot cuz they had the color and options I wanted 

We just got a new refrigerator and had to wait a week but I really doubt it was custom made, they just had to get it from the warehouse and they weren't going to make a special trip just for us so they waited until their normal delivery day.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I imagine they have the popular ones sitting there ready to go and use the word custom so they have warned people in case a less popular one is ordered.  It's inconceivable that there isn't a pile of purple ROH around somewhere.  It would be stupid, really, for them to wait for each order to come in.  I don't understand the no-return policy, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I understand the no return policy. They are a small company that makes fine leather products. They probably make things in small batches. Allowing people to return a product to them could leave them with extra product that they cannot afford to have on hand. Especially something like a Kindle cover which is more of a niche product then even the journals.

I bought many pewter ornaments through them this Christmas and love them all. They are a bit different and not too expensive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I wouldn't get too angry about patrickb complaining about the "wonderful customer service" that Oberon has. I feel the same way about their return policy and I haven't even tried to return anything to them. The few e-mails that I sent to Oberon, were treated more as annoyances than actual help from their end. Guess it depends on who you are as to what kind of wonderful service you actually get. I see the same thing with other companies, including Amazon.
> 
> As for "custom" products, if you don't like what Oberon has in their catalog, you are out of luck. Everyone raves about the wonderful leather work and all I see is a cover that looks to me like pressed leather board. I have had hand tooled leather purses and wallets and it doesn't look anything like the cover I presently have. This is again just my opinion.


I had the same feeling--- not with dealing with their "official" customer service, but their rep who posted a reply on a thread I initiated re the hummingbird design, stated it'd be available in a "few" days, and then when I asked when it would actually be available on a subsequent, related thread (since the stated "few" days have passed), they tried to deflect/ dodge the question. Still no response to that thread.

Re. custom-- their site specifically says they do not do custom work unless you order a larger quantity. How many people want to jump in and order 50 hummingbirds

Nice to know your opinions re. the tooling/ leatherwork. Have you seen an Oberon in person, or are you looking at their website photos only? The quality of the leatherwork on an Oberon, for the price, if not hand-tooled (rather, "stamped"), would be a deterrant for me.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

hellerd2003,
I have purchased an unused Tree of Life Oberon/saddle cover (K1) from a board member and immediately put it up for sale for what I paid for it.  I hated it.  (Ugly cover, ugly pressed leather work, ugly color. I couldn't call it hand tooling and it was in no way "a work of art")
 
The board member who bought it from me, immediately put it up for sale on eBay and was lucky enough to make a little money on the sale.  She hated it too and it looked just like the picture on the Oberon site.

I now have an Oberon Red Gingko DX cover.  It still isn't a work of art, but I like it better than all the other cover designs.  It does not look like hand tooled leather.  It looks pressed and was a big disappointment when it arrived.  I keep hoping I will like it better, but so far, I still don't like it.  It surrounds my Kindle DX for protection better than some others.  Strap on upper left front is a bit too loose.
 
I was waiting for the Noreve covers.  They are finally available, but still not out in colors.  Probably will put the Oberon Gingko DX cover up for sale when Noreve gets their act together and I can buy a red one.  Right now I am waiting for someone to send me a leather thong to try out instead of the bungee cord on my Oberon.  It might help make it look nicer.

Is this what you wanted to know?  There are plenty of postings where people talk about how great the Oberon cover is, but if you want it to look hand tooled, it doesn't.

Someone else made a comment about not wanting to say anything negative about Oberon because they expected to be jumped on and I agree with that perception.  That has kept a lot of people from saying what they really think about the product.

If you think you might like the cover, go ahead and buy it.  If you don't want to suffer too much of a financial loss, in case you don't like it, then buy a used one from the buy, sell, trade listings.

Good luck and best wishes.

luvshihtzu


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, it's all in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hellerd2003 said:


> Nice to know your opinions re. the tooling/ leatherwork. Have you seen an Oberon in person, or are you looking at their website photos only? The quality of the leatherwork on an Oberon, for the price, if not hand-tooled (rather, "stamped"), would be a deterrant for me.


I have several Oberon products (K covers and a journal) and I don't believe they are hand tooled. I've seen reference to "plates" being made and I think they are embossed. I would imagine the plates are hand made, but not each individual product.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Ruby296,

I think you are correct that the covers are stamped or embossed.  It would be interesting to actually see how they are made.  I was told that the delay in the DX Gingko design was because of needing to do a half days work with the computer to get the design ready.  The previous design was lost due to computer crash, if I remember correctly what was said when Oberon put the other DX covers up for sale.

luvshihtzu


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Clearly, it's all in the eye of the beholder....


I agree.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Ruby296,
> 
> I think you are correct that the covers are stamped or embossed. It would be interesting to actually see how they are made. I was told that the delay in the DX Gingko design was because of needing to do a half days work with the computer to get the design ready. The previous design was lost due to computer crash, if I remember correctly what was said when Oberon put the other DX covers up for sale.
> 
> luvshihtzu


luvshitzu, yes I recall that same issue w/the delay of the DX Gingko. I agree that it would be neat to see a video of their production, wonder what the chances are??!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I found this in an interview with Becca at www.galesong.com. It doesn't go into exact details but it gives you a glimpse at the process...



> Our leather work is a profoundly organic process. By that I mean that each element and each step is affected by what comes before and can go wrong in any part of the process. To make a leather journal at Oberon we first grade each hide of leather we receive from the tannery. Cutting is the most important step because the success of the embossing work we do is entirely dependent on the quality of the cut leather piece, therefore each cut piece is also examined and graded for quality. If the leather has a thin or hairy spot on the backside, if there is too much pigment in the color, if the leather is too dry or too oily....all of these things and more affect the outcome of burning the image into the journal cover. Twelve or more steps from gluing, dying, sewing, buffing, finishing, etc. go into each journal. It takes skill and concentration over each piece for a successful outcome. This is why we can say with confidence that an Oberon leather journal will last a lifetime if it isn't lost or chewed on by the puppy!
> 
> Pewter casting doesn't share the same pitfalls. We are able to insure quality consistency by structuring our casting processes. We cast our pewter products in very small batches of 4-10 pieces at a time. We use an unusually high grade of Britannia pewter whose purity allows it to be labeled as 'food grade'. Obviously it's lead free and has a beautiful patina not found in cheaper metal blends. Doing everything ourselves - from design to casting - allows us to keep the costs down on our pewter products. We are proud of the fact that we can compete in the arena of affordable jewelry when the majority of what consumers buy in the U.S. is made off-shore.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Scheherazade,
Thank you for the interview.  Very interesting. So they do use the word "embossing" and the phrase of "burning the image".  Maybe the plate is heated til it burns in the image on the leather

Finally, I have my red Gingko Oberon cover looking a little bit better.  Last night I first took the Kindle DX out of the cover and then bent the heck out of both sides of the cover, over and over.  It seems to have softened the cover somewhat and the design seems to be more relaxed and a little taller.  It looks less like a flat board at this point.  Will do it again tonight.  I really want to like this cover and am willing to do whatever I need to do to make it look nicer.  There were some pictures of used older Oberons here on the Kindle Boards and thought the wear really improved their looks.

Thanks again for the interview.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I found this in an interview with Becca at www.galesong.com. It doesn't go into exact details but it gives you a glimpse at the process...


Thank you for sharing this, it helps give me a better understanding of the process/steps involved in making these products.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Them offering user created designs and talking about software, though, I almost wonder if it's not done with a laser and a computer.  I know they have software and hardware that allows you to carves designs and even cut shapes in wood, it wouldn't surprise me if they had the same sort of thing for leatherwork.  But it does seem more pressed than burned in with a laser because there are several depths to the leather and raised areas.  They do require 50-100 units to do the user submitted designs so that might be to them having to actually use the software to create the pressing plate.  So maybe in the end it's a combination of the two with the software creating the plate and the heated plate burning and pressing in the image, but this is just me guessing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have read posts where people discussed the need to make new plates for designs and how the sizes were different for the Kindle covers then the journal covers. This makes me think that the works are pressed and not laser cut.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I really want to like this cover and am willing to do whatever I need to do to make it look nicer. There were some pictures of used older Oberons here on the Kindle Boards and thought the wear really improved their looks.


You should try applying some leather lotion to your cover: you wouldn't believe the difference it made on mine!!!!!! It used to be a bit "flat" before too, though I never really paid attention. But the difference with the way it looks now after I've applied the lotion a couple of times is simply mind boggling (in a good way !).

Oberon recommends the use of the Cadillac leather lotion, but I found something else at my local shoe repair - the important thing is not to apply any oil (of any type), or oil/wax based leather products.

Maybe worth a try


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Neo,

I am using a leather cream that I purchased for use with my leather sofa and it looks a tiny bit better, but not fantastic.  The heavy bending back and forth of the cover did more for it than the leather cream.

luvshihtzu

UPDATE:  I gave the Oberon cover another heavy round of bending, rolling it up lengthwise and widthwise and sideways.  My husband laughed at me, but even he said it actually was looking like leather instead of pressed board.  The design stands up better and looks much deeper.  The Gingko leaves are actually starting to look more realistic.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Well until you see one in person its hard to understand and for me I love the covers but I also LOVE the family that owns the place.. they are a small brother and sister shop who make their products here in the US not mass produced. They care about the customer and listen when opinions are expressed. They answer their emails personally and for me its not JUST the cover but the entire experience


I was scanning some older posts and saw this one...I didn't know that Oberon was a small family business. Now I feel even better about purchasing my Dragonfly cover from them. It's beautiful, I got a nice note thanking me for my order - and they sent along a gorgeous dragonfly charm, which I put on a leather cord and wear around my neck! I know that I will go back to them for other products!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> A couple other unrelated online companies like this that I like to support are Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (they have wonderful scented oils for perfumes/colognes or just to burn) and Just Manga who sells... well... Manga. I can't recommend Black Phoenix enough though.


Thanks Scheherazade (I think!)....I couldn't get Black Phoenix out of my mind. I love scented oils. After pouring over Black Phoenix's site for hours, I finally ordered a few imps ears. It's an amazing site and I didn't know where to start so....I just kind of jumped in. So many choices..so little money.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Oberon covers & I'm sticking to it!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Thanks Scheherazade (I think!)....I couldn't get Black Phoenix out of my mind. I love scented oils. After pouring over Black Phoenix's site for hours, I finally ordered a few imps ears. It's an amazing site and I didn't know where to start so....I just kind of jumped in. So many choices..so little money.


It really is a lot of fun and they've gotten -a lot- better at delivery. It seriously used to take 3-5 months... and it was totally worth waiting. I think they must have expanded or something because now they come in a matter of weeks. The first thing I'm doing after getting my GPS and maybe a Kindle DX... and perhaps a DSLR... not sure if all three are going to fly or not... but BPAL is gonna be in there somewhere. You'll have to post which you got and tell us what you think when they arrive!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> UPDATE: I gave the Oberon cover another heavy round of bending, rolling it up lengthwise and widthwise and sideways. My husband laughed at me, but even he said it actually was looking like leather instead of pressed board. The design stands up better and looks much deeper. The Gingko leaves are actually starting to look more realistic.


I have not done any heavy bending of mine but I have also found that my Gingko is looking better as time goes on. I loved it when I got it but without a doubt it is gaining depth as I continue to give it a solid workout.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I understand the no return policy. They are a small company that makes fine leather products. They probably make things in small batches. Allowing people to return a product to them could leave them with extra product that they cannot afford to have on hand. Especially something like a Kindle cover which is more of a niche product then even the journals.
> 
> I bought many pewter ornaments through them this Christmas and love them all. They are a bit different and not too expensive.


So then they can do an 'exchange.' The refusal to exchange for one that was too stiff for someone who has another one from them that she LIKES and that is not stiff and when she has arthritis made me angry to read.

No one in that thread thought there was anything amiss in that, but I do. It was not made to specs for that person - it was an item they sell generally.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I imagine they have the popular ones sitting there ready to go and use the word custom so they have warned people in case a less popular one is ordered. It's inconceivable that there isn't a pile of purple ROH around somewhere. It would be stupid, really, for them to wait for each order to come in. I don't understand the no-return policy, though.


Exactly! Kindleboard members are a really smart bunch, but the Oberon folks who excuse the rigidity of their return policy even with popular versions they obviously must make a lot of and will have other customers for (certainly from Kindleboards  ) remind me of parents who spoil their favorite children. They can't see that there is a flaw with young Obie  ...

Part of it is that people are very different in what they're attracted to, but when someone says they don't really like the look, particularly, there is a bit of talk about how the person would like it as much as they do if they actually had one in front of them. (This obviously is not true because, as some Oberon fans also say, people are just very different. But it can be like a religion in dynamics at times because there's a lot of love and, I guess, gratitude going on there.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm...I'm disappointed to see all the nasty remarks about and in some cases outright hostility toward Oberon, but to each their own. I own a purple Roof of Heaven cover for my Kindle 1 and love it. It's not heavy, rough, or ugly. I also own one of their journals and one of their card cases. Love them all! 

I have used two other covers, the original Amazon cover (total piece of garbage) and an MEdge. I really liked the MEdge but when the purple ROH came out it I had to have it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Different people have different experiences. Some people had some not so great experiences. Most have had excellent experiences. (shrugs)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a satisfied owner of two Oberon covers, and have had great experiences with their customer service.  That being said, the experiences and feelings of other who have had different experiences are perfectly legitimate and I would never question them.  There's no one product that is a perfect fit for everyone.  We have a lot of satisfied members who own covers by other companies; covers that are perfect for them.  Some of our members even own Oberons AND other covers.

I have no problem with Oberon's return policy, but then I've never wanted to return one of their covers and I bought my first product from them having owned several others items including journals, so I had a good idea of what their product was like.

I firmly believe if you don't like a company's policies or product, let them know directly.  While Oberon does hear a lot about what goes on here at KBoards, they aren't a constant presence here--if there's something that really bugs you, you should by all means contact them and let them know.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread really surprised me... it's the first one in my time here on KB that looked like a thread from most any other message board on the internet. The standout feature of KB for me, has been the civility and lack of negativity. Everyone just seems so nice! I guess I just don't understand why people feel the need to post so negatively about something that others like. If you don't like something, then don't read the threads or participate in the conversations about that product. Why rain on another's parade?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

911jason said:


> This thread really surprised me... it's the first one in my time here on KB that looked like a thread from most any other message board on the internet. The standout feature of KB for me, has been the civility and lack of negativity. Everyone just seems so nice! I guess I just don't understand why people feel the need to post so negatively about something that others like. If you don't like something, then don't read the threads or participate in the conversations about that product. Why rain on another's parade?


Probably because this is a thread about what people like and dislike about Oberons, including opinions on the product iteself and some of which include customer service issues. I have had a couple of negative experiences with the company and personally don't care for the cover. That being said, I think that a wide variety of covers are great, because everyone is looking for something different. Also, if this becomes a one cover world, I think that lack of competition would hurt the the standards of quality we can expect from any company.

So while there have been criticisms on the actual product, I see no posts that include peronal attacks on the people who support the company and love their covers. This is what you would have found on some other message boards... but not here. I personally love the Noreve, but I think a lot of people here might find it boring. That's okay though, I don't take it personally.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's a case of you say 'tomayto, I say tomahto"  

I have an M-edge and it's very nice but adds too much bulk.  Oberon does not appeal to me so I would not try it.  I can see how many would like the designs though.  However, I would not call it custom unless they make it custom to YOUR specifications.  And the very rigid no return policy would turn me off as well.  But that's just me ~ 

Now I'm really interested in a Cole-Haan or Noreve but would really not want to buy them unless I'm sure they're going to work for me.  I just want a very thin cover that allows me to fold it back completely without adding a lot of bulk; Medge does add the bulk and Oberon looks as though it would too.  

Anyway, enjoy your Kindles and your covers!  And have a great Sunday.  I'm off to make my son's birthday party.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree, it is a matter of choice.  I have a platform M-edge and an Oberon butterfly for my K2.  I was one of the ones who ordered an Oberon cover prior to getting my Kindle, ended up getting a K2, and selling the gorgeous never-used KK cover.  After getting the K2, I ordered another Butterfly cover.  When it came, I didn't like it as much as the one I had sold.  I thought it was me, but I learned they changed the dye a bit.  If I had seen those posts on Kindleboards prior to seeing my new cover, I might have been prepared for the change and not as disappointed with the slight difference in color. By the time I got the K2 butterfly cover, I had been using the platform M-edge for a couple of weeks and I still use the platform cover 99% of the time.   Unless I see a design I really like, I won't order another Oberon because I prefer the platform style.  

However, I have ordered a necklace and hair barrette from Oberon and I really like those items.  So, although I may not be a big fan of the covers, I have nothing against the company and other items they may have.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

luvkin said:


> Now I'm really interested in a Cole-Haan or Noreve but would really not want to buy them unless I'm sure they're going to work for me. I just want a very thin cover that allows me to fold it back completely without adding a lot of bulk; Medge does add the bulk and Oberon looks as though it would too.


I think you'll love the Noreve... it's thin, sleek, and folds back easily. It also has the rail system which makes the Kindle "float" without having to stick velcro on it.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

luvkin said:


> I think it's a case of you say 'tomayto, I say tomahto"
> 
> I have an M-edge and it's very nice but adds too much bulk. Oberon does not appeal to me so I would not try it. I can see how many would like the designs though. However, I would not call it custom unless they make it custom to YOUR specifications. And the very rigid no return policy would turn me off as well. But that's just me ~
> 
> ...


Which m-edge cover do you have? I have the go! cover and it does not add a lot of bulk. It is less expensive than the two that you are considering and it might be a good item to start experimenting with.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The M-Edge Go cover is very light, folds back and adds no bulk.  I have one for my DX.  I also have an Oberon for my DX.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the Prodigy jacket and it is really nice but adds too much bulk and when I fold it back it's just not easy for one-handed reading.  I'm very interested in the Noreve and Cole-Haan but still not sure which one to get.


----------

